
Machine Learning: Predict when people will quit their jobs - uberneo
http://blogs.mathworks.com/loren/2017/01/05/predicting-when-people-quit-their-jobs/
======
externalreality
Pay me not the statistician! I'll just take a survey and talk to a sample of
individuals over coffee and will likely be able to give you a better estimate
of who is most likely to quit. No need for a machine learning algorithm here.

Cool stuff though. I'm not a hater, just seems like overkill to me.

